

YouTube Product Manager making an epic marriage proposal goes viral - zerolinesofcode
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xfrqgrWxfw&list=UUmOwfC9iE-VeyKoHddLyp7A

======
higherpurpose
I'm just _shocked_ the video wasn't taken down by Google's automatic flagging
system for infringement, or that Disney or the other content owners haven't
taken it down themselves. Having selective enforcement power at Google must be
nice. If it was anyone else, that video probably wouldn't last more than 5
minutes on Youtube.

